

Advantages of flat design from a developers perspective - ivomynttinen
http://ivomynttinen.com/blog/advantages-of-flat-design-from-a-developers-perspective/

======
onion2k
If you're making user interface decisions based on how easy they'll be to code
(or design) then you're doing it wrong, and if you end up with a great app
then it's down to luck rather than your ability.

To use a car analogy, no one has ever sat down and said "Let's build a _blue_
car" and then designed around that goal. Nor have they said "We have an
_amazing_ V8" and then designed a car around it.* The experience comes first,
then you choose the right engine and the right color.

Design an amazing user experience. Work out what pain you're taking away and
what flow will work best for the user. _Then_ work out how to build it - what
language to code in, which libraries to use, what to develop the design assets
in, what illustrations you need, etc. Start at the end and work backwards.

* They probably have actually. But whatever.

